# Come 1 Come All



## Pranic (Oct 2, 2007)

figured since so many of us are on.. i'd make a lil chat thread...


So whats up yall


----------



## Oscar (Oct 2, 2007)

I want those drinks you promised.

I just called the Limo Service. :holysheep:


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 2, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> figured since so many of us are on.. i'd make a lil chat thread...
> 
> 
> So whats up yall


 
Great idea, Pranic!!!

Well, hubby and I got our 2 cords of firewood all stacked and in the woodshed for the winter!!!  :woohoo: 

Love my woodstove!!


----------



## Pranic (Oct 2, 2007)

woodstoves are great, they keep things well heated up... but don't ur arms get tired of choppin all that wood??


oscar, i've got.. icetea and i'll get a gallon of vodka hows that sound??


----------



## berserker (Oct 2, 2007)

Whats going on everyone?


----------



## Pranic (Oct 2, 2007)

i'm currently procrastinating... i have a book report to do, and 2 mid terms to study for....   yeah i'm not doing it yet lol


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Oct 2, 2007)

whats up!


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 2, 2007)

*Hey Oscar and Pranic, do you want company...we can make it a party!!  Just have that limo swing by here, I'll be all spruced up and ready to go!!  :hubba: 

Anyone else???  Oscar, how many more peeps can fit in the limo??  *


----------



## berserker (Oct 2, 2007)

Gonna come and pick me up?


----------



## Oscar (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll stop and get a crown if you don't mind.  :yeahthat:

Seats are filling up, good thing Big Bird stayed home.


----------



## Pranic (Oct 2, 2007)

wuzzzzup  jeresy....

sure i'll scoot my fat butt over to make as much room needed, and any cute girls who are gettin in on this one can sit on my lap, i can share my bubble of space.  but were gonna need more vodka than a gallon lol


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Oct 2, 2007)

whats up, no jagarmiefter (prolly not spelled rightits weird)


----------



## Pranic (Oct 2, 2007)

some yager, that sounds delish too... yagerbombs!!!


----------



## Pranic (Oct 2, 2007)

ha, don't feel so bad B  i can't spell either as you see above...


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 2, 2007)

*Well, Pranic, we had the wood delivered today...LOL!!  We just stacked it!! 

Book reports and mid-terms...hmmm...are you gonna procrastinate long enough to go to that classy lounge???   

Oscar, I'll bring the Margaritas!!!!!  *


----------



## Pranic (Oct 2, 2007)

hells ya, i wouldn't pass up a party... no matter what kind, that classy bar is sounding better and better everysecond...  but i tell you what i so need a joint.... i wish one of ya'll could like teleport me one through the phone line.. man that would be a cool invention.  marijauana teleporter


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Oct 2, 2007)

yager bombs are awsome, wow one night i got sooo sick


----------



## Oscar (Oct 2, 2007)

*Margaritas**....*Mexico here we come!

"Step on it Charles"!   :bolt:


----------



## Pranic (Oct 2, 2007)

i hear ya B, one night i drank a 5th of yager and a 5th of vodka... man i was thrashed.... of course it didn't help i hit a pipe with some "bad stuff" in it... (can't name the drug that was in the pipe as it is against MP forum rules)


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Oct 2, 2007)

having no bud sucks, sorry pranic


----------



## Pranic (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah don't i know it.... but i have weekends to look forward to.  i party with a buncha youngsters and they foot the bill.  they buy the smoke, have someone else buy the booze, and invite me over cos i'm cool, i guess lol

last weekend we all got thrashed in the woods....


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Oct 2, 2007)

sweet.

i just changed my screen in my pipe ahhh i almost choked to death lol


----------



## Oscar (Oct 2, 2007)

You should checck out that bush you got thrashed in as a possible grow area for next year.  

There's gotta be an available bush some where near you.
I hate to hear about people low r outa bud.  :cry:


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Oct 2, 2007)

woods parties are fun invite me next time! lol


----------



## Pranic (Oct 2, 2007)

i'm an indoor grower... but everytime i have a nice plant or nice plants something goes wrong or someone finds them... or i can't keep them... yeah so i end up givin them up to my friends... in the last 5 months i've grown 6 sexy ladies, but haven't been able to fully flower them because where they were....

my outdoor attemps always end in ruin.... lol


----------



## Pranic (Oct 2, 2007)

Well this weekend we're goin back out to the campsite.. this time i'm bringing fire wood and fire starter.. so it isn't so dark lol... 

your more than welcome to come, just trek ur way to Northwest PA


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Oct 2, 2007)

Be careful with fire, lol. can be kinda dangerous intoxicated


----------



## Pranic (Oct 2, 2007)

haha, oh i know it, my friend lit his bumbum on fire last weekend he sat in the fire, while we had it goin... how dumb is that, lol


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Oct 2, 2007)

Yea theres always that one person that wants to jump over the fire... i mean... really is that called for lol...


----------



## Pranic (Oct 2, 2007)

jack be nibble... jack be quick....


----------



## Oscar (Oct 2, 2007)

The Grouch has many tips I could pass on to you about outdoor growing.
Best one is, find a swamp. Plant in N/E corner/side not too close to the edge of the swamp and not in the dry stuff either. 
50/50 dampness I find is bet........_(Oscar you've been drinking, pipe down)_

See what happens when I have a drink?  
I babble on and on about growing!


----------



## Pranic (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, tell me more.... i may know just a place... cept i'd have to hope no one stumbles onto it... hummm  go on


----------



## Pranic (Oct 2, 2007)

what up whoawhoa, havin a nice night..... and where did everyone else go, they all get all drunked up already, the nights just begun...


----------



## berserker (Oct 2, 2007)

My harvest is done curing.So we have enough weed to last EVERYONE this whole trip.:holysheep:


----------



## Pranic (Oct 2, 2007)

saweet, since i'm not much into acctually lookin at the grow journals for lack of time.. what kind is it??


----------



## Oscar (Oct 2, 2007)

The soil recipe has alot to do with the outcome.
Swamps are full of micro-organisms. People don't wander around there 'cause of the mosquitos. Your presence is required less for watering seeing as though you are planted in a 50/50 ratio.  (slurp, slurp....):bong1: 


_Critters are no match for the Grouch either._


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm back i got stoned and wondered away, haha


----------



## Pranic (Oct 2, 2007)

ooo, is that why i've got contact lol....  u just wondered off aye, pass that to the left bro.


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Oct 2, 2007)

I only ahve about 1 more bowl left them im outta weed  oh no!!! Its like pullin teeth to get some bud around here, playin phone tag....


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Oct 2, 2007)

So let me tell everyone what i came home too ..... im driving upto my apt. building and there is like 5 bike cops.... i hate this area lol


----------



## Bubby (Oct 2, 2007)

That might explain the lake of weed  
I'm out of weed too, but I refuse to buy ever again :laugh: :watchplant:


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Oct 2, 2007)

I refused to buy for like...2 days lol didnt last long...


----------



## Pranic (Oct 2, 2007)

I broke my keyboard to my computer ... so now i have to use campus uplink  so sad.....


----------



## Bubby (Oct 2, 2007)

Just wait until them flowers start forming.. :hubba: 

If your dealers are anything like those around here, you'll be more than glad to _grow _independent


----------



## Pranic (Oct 2, 2007)

ha.. my distributer is so hookin me up.. i could kiss him.... yay for Free Weed


----------



## berserker (Oct 2, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> saweet, since i'm not much into acctually lookin at the grow journals for lack of time.. what kind is it??


Randy Candy


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2007)

did someone say margaritas?


----------



## Oscar (Oct 2, 2007)

He sure did.

And I said *Mexico.*

_Let's go, no one will miss me!_


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2007)

I am so there.  

Just lemme get some sleep 1st....I am about to fall over, hehe.


----------



## Oscar (Oct 2, 2007)

Get some zzzzz's and I'll send the Limo in the morning.

_2 first class tickets to Mexico_  :woohoo:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2007)

Ooohhhh, do I dare be alone with Oscar????


LOL


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 2, 2007)

hey me and my wife wanna go to Mexico 2 can we come??? well buy a pound if yall come get us


----------



## berserker (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a shady grouch to me Ma .I'd becarefull


----------



## Oscar (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's rule number one, what happens in Mexico, stays in Mexico.

I speak enough spanish to keep us out of jail._  pesos_
I'll bring the hash.
You, bring us suitable dates.


----------



## Oscar (Oct 2, 2007)

Have Grouch will travel!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2007)

*Cerveza!*


----------



## Oscar (Oct 2, 2007)

We can only get seed filled weed there.
Leave those details to me.
Dos cerveza......seignor!


----------



## berserker (Oct 2, 2007)

Dont worry I got the weed NO SEEDS!!!!


----------



## berserker (Oct 2, 2007)

So how long is this road trip gonna last?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 2, 2007)

But berserker why take weed where its widely avalalible. Ive read in the new high times that mexico is growing some preety good weed now, no seeds, and they plants looked great in the greenhouse. we can get like 8 pounds for $300 or 12,000 peso's


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 2, 2007)

from here its 10-11hrs to texas


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 2, 2007)

gotta pick people up on the way, wife said she get a discount through her job so we getting a big *** rv to rent


----------



## berserker (Oct 2, 2007)

Take 20 hours about straight threw to get into Texas,from way up here.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 2, 2007)

ok catch a plan to STL we come get you and we drive to MOMs house to smoke some Lucy


----------



## Oscar (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll meet you's at the Mexican border with hash in hand.


----------



## berserker (Oct 2, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> ok catch a plan to STL we come get you and we drive to MOMs house to smoke some Lucy


STL isnt that far.I'll just drive there and meet you and take off for ma's from there.I'll follow you on my bike.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 3, 2007)

got ya meet ya at arch wita few blunts wanna hit the casino 1st LOL


----------



## whoawhoa (Oct 3, 2007)

LMAO, you guys are fun to laugh at...



Kidding again... but seriously you are.


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 3, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> did someone say margaritas?


 
Yes, I DID say Margaritas!!   

I couldn't wait for the limo, I'm sipping one now!!  When are you guys gonna get here?????  I don't know how much I'll have left it you don't hurry!!  :hubba:


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 3, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Ooohhhh, do I dare be alone with Oscar????
> 
> 
> LOL


 
No Problem, Mom.  I'll be there, too.    IF he brings his 'can' you won't see much of him, and we can chat on the way to Mexico!!


----------



## Oscar (Oct 3, 2007)

*Pdrose* you got it! I don't bite!

So it's a go?

I'll check prices.
But where, Cancun, Puerta Vallarta or Mexico City?

I prefer the second choice.  :hubba:


----------



## Cook_ (Oct 3, 2007)

Ive been sippin on some bac gold all day in my pimp cup
Keep it green keep it true


----------



## Pranic (Oct 3, 2007)

Humm, how about Manzanillo, I hear its nice


----------



## Oscar (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's the map.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 3, 2007)

*Zihuatanejo* - You ever heard of that place?  That's where I'm going to go when I get out of here.

PB


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 3, 2007)

Party at Moms on the way to Mexico.


----------



## whoawhoa (Oct 3, 2007)

We should all pitch in for a bus like the rich people have, so we can party on the road to parties.


----------



## Oscar (Oct 3, 2007)

> party on the road to parties.


and smoke on the road to more smoke!


----------



## whoawhoa (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like the perfect life... LOL


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 3, 2007)

When ya gonna get here?


----------



## Oscar (Oct 3, 2007)

Who's picking up MoM?

I'm too busy checking prices.   :hairpull:


----------



## Oscar (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay, I'll lend out the Limo. :lama:


----------



## Pranic (Oct 3, 2007)

i tell ya what, lets stop talking about it and acctually organize it.

*Marijuana Passion Forums First Annual Smokers Convention* Hosted In (some remote location where marijauana is legal to smoke(cos you wouldn't want the leo to show up and ruin our fun))

We could find cheap flights and cheap hotel rates if we book as a group... I'm being serious....


----------



## Oscar (Oct 3, 2007)

I put my money where my mouth is.


----------



## Pranic (Oct 3, 2007)

if i had money to waste putting in my mouth, i prolly would too.. muhahaha j/k


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 4, 2007)

Oscar said:
			
		

> *Pdrose* you got it! I don't bite!
> 
> So it's a go?
> 
> ...


 
I agree, Puerta Vallarta is the place to go...nice condo on the beach...we'll need a big one with all the people in our party!! 

Wait, someone said 'big ***RV', right? So a Limo and an RV...yep we'll need a real big Condo!!!


----------



## Oscar (Oct 4, 2007)

I wonder if we could charge it to MP?
Could be considered a business meeting.
Condo is a definite write-off.

I'm in the boat!


----------



## Pranic (Oct 4, 2007)

why not just get a big black jet plane.. we can "fly" high


----------

